
I.T. Doesn't Matter (2003) - _bxg1
https://hbr.org/2003/05/it-doesnt-matter
======
_bxg1
To a certain extent this predicts SaaS and cloud infrastructure; but it also
completely discounts the value of non-commoditizable software in a laughable
demonstration of short-sightedness.

